# Is it dangerous to become pregnant straight after late miscarrage?



## Km282521

Hi, I don't like the term miscarage when you have given birth to a little baby, I've had miscarages and this wasn't one of them..anyway..

Found out my little baby girl had died at 20w 4 and 2 days later was induced and gave birth to her on 21/9/14 at 6.15.. It has literally turned my world upside down.. I am trying to stay positive for my 2 amazing children I have, and my lovely partner but it's hard.. The bleedin has stopped and trying to get bk to normal we did have sex, but I am panicking too much that I will get pregnant again, we do use protection but it never seems to work for us and I am terrified, I would love another baby, but I don't think I could ever cope with prenancy again, especially not now.. The midwife said it would be bad to get pregnant before 3 months so now I'm panicking what if that once .. 

Does anyone know if it is dangerous to become pregnant straight after? I tried looking online but was mainly about early miscarages

Thankyou


----------



## wildflower79

Hiya, so sorry for your loss. Did your midwife give any reason for saying it would be bad to get pregnant before 3 months? I gave birth at 30 weeks to my daughter who was sadly stillborn and wasn't given any time frame to start again, only when I felt ready. I think they often say wait a few months just so your more ready emotionally. Sometimes when you've had certain drugs, like Methotrexate, they say wait a few months to get it out your system first, although I think that drug is mainly used for ectopic pregnancies. If you were using protection its not v likely you would be pregnant anyway. Maybe you could get in touch with midwife to set your mind at ease a bit? :hugs:


----------



## Km282521

Thankyou.. She didn't say why she just basically said not to have sex lol.. She's coming back on Thursday ( day after funeral ) so I'll ask her then..
I'd like to think that but me n my partner hVe had 7 pregnancys all would have been / are loved don't get me wrong but all were using contraception ..

Don't think I had any of that just normal induction, only one pesary ( they estimated 4) and no pain releif .. 

I am really Sorry to hear about your loss :( 

Thanks for reply x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I lost my Ava at 22 weeks, I gave birth also.
I personally do not believe you have to wait any length of time, that is just my opinion.. I feel when you are ready you are ready and no i don't think anything will happen if you do get pregnant within the 3 months. I also feel doctors tell you that for your emotional state not for any other reason.. Sending much love your way, this is the most horrific thing a woman can go through, it literally almost killed me.... XOooXO:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Km282521

I am sorry for your loss, what a beautiful name..

Thankyou, I don't feel ready for another pregnancy so wouldn't try, but me and my partner both have a high sex drive and I don't want to create a wedge between us when we have enough going on as it is.. But I stuggling to trust contraception ..

It certainly is the hardest thing to do, and I know burying her tommorow is going to be just as hard as leaving her at the hospital, if not harder .. Life can certainly be cruel :(


----------



## babesx3

Hi Firstly so sorry for your loss, its the worst thing anyone can go thru... massive hugs xxx
I gave birth to my baby he had died and was 18 plus 1 gestation, perfect his little heart had just stopped.
I was desperate to be pregnant again i felt so empty , so we started trying as soon as i had stopped bleeding, i think i had a period but i'm not sure, but i became pregnant 6 weeks after i gave birth to my angel son... I went on to carry my rainbow baby to term and had him induced he is perfect ....
It was a very tough pregnancy i was affraid he would die everyday.. I'm not sure if , had i of waited this would of been any easier, you just have to do what is right for you....
xxxx


----------



## Km282521

Thank you so much.. Certainly not ready to try but i don't feel the need to panic about the what ifs now. Thankyou so much..

Sorry for your loss and congratulations on your rainbow baby xx


----------



## tcinks

My midwife just told me the same thing, to wait three months. She didn't give a reason, I assume to make sure your body has completely recovered. But you just have to know when is right for you. I want to start trying again right away.

So sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## Leilani

Often they ask you to wait, as your cycles can be messed up after a m/c and it makes dating a pregnancy harder, so it's more for practical reasons than medical.


----------



## Bushmumma4

Hey sweetie, 
I have just delivered my sleeping baby on the 17th and my doctor told me as soon as the bleeding has stopped that we can go hard if we want, it won't change a thing and if it's meant to be it will be. 

I'm not sure how I feel personally about ttc again at all for fear of what might happen again. But that's just me. Doctor says when your ready it can't be too early. So if it does happen please know that it changes nothing huni xo 

So sorry for your losses it damned fucked and no one should have to go through this. 

I cross my fingers and all else that you remain in best spirits as you say good bye xo my love is with you xo


----------

